# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ-Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½. ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ´.

## Azzxcdmoids

Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸.
Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾.
ĞĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ.
Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ´.
Kino online ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ.




ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾.  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² hd. 

Film online.  Ğ¡Ğ¼ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾. 

Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ°.  Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ»ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğµ. 

Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ.  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² hd. 

Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ.  Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ. 
Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½.  ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ. 

ĞĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ.  ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾. 
Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾.  Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°.

----------

